# just tried to live. need help((



## solnce19791979 (May 12, 2014)

Hi all. Im 34 ukrainian women, now i live in Greece, Krete.I very love Greece, especially Crete. I live here 4 month and untill sience can not tired from beautiful nature, tenderness sea. Now im looking for a job. I know - it not the best way looking for a job. But i tryed to use all ways.
Also im looking for a women with who i had communication this winter. Here. This is also Ukrainian women Katya, live in Crete 8 years. Katya, if you will read this post, please, write me(( 
Ill be very glad find friends (women) from Slavic Countries or Greece. Please, write me here. 
Good day and mood for all members. 
Olga


----------

